# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  معرفی یک محیط چت روم خوب

## ahmad_rabie

سلام
لطفا یک محیط چت روم با امکانات خوب که با asp نوشته شده به من معرفی نمایید .
اگر این چت روم بصورت آزاد Free  بر روی اینترنت قابل دسترسی بوده و نیازی به پرداخت هزینه نباشد ممنون می شوم .
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## hassan1365

سلام
aspشو نمیدونم.
ولی چیزی که ما خودمون داریم استفاده میکنیم digi chat هستش که میتونی اونو از سایت www.digi-chat.com دریافت کنی.
فکر کنم سورسشم بود.البته مطمئن نیستم.

موفق باشید.

----------

